# Painting metal flashing??



## MCGEESHI

Ok so I usually don't take on painting jobs except for interior but I have a customer that has been wanting painting done lately and can't afford to turn down any work. So now they want the metal flashing around the house painted. What's the best type of paint to use( latex or oil)?? Please help!!


----------



## Mud Master

Sorry, pricing questions are not allowed here.


----------



## MCGEESHI

Ok besides the price...any advice??


----------



## jlsconstruction

Spray paint


----------



## Pete'sfeets

You have to determine what kind of metal it is, if it's rusty, or fresh, a can of laquer would be handy, metal expands contracts alot so latex is better. I paint the iron beams in latex knowing that rust will sometime show through, heat will kill color in time. Oil and laquer will heat up and chalk in time. The decisions go on forever use whats handy is the advice.


----------



## MCGEESHI

Thanks Pete! It is the white aluminum they use on most house in the south. It is not in bad shape just needs to be freshened up.


----------



## Sir Mixalot

I don't know if you can get *Richards Paint* in your area. But if you can, I paint metal drip edge, fascia, soffitts ect.. all the time.

I use Richards Paint multi surface conditioner.









and then two coats of: 

Richards Signature series latex satin. 








Customer is happy everytime and never a call back.:thumbsup:


----------



## Mud Master

Sherwin Williams has a good exterior paint for metal and steel. 

I'll see if I can find the product name.


----------



## superseal

I always use exterior MAB Sea Shore 100% acrylic latex on aluminum capping - semi or below in terms of sheen. No high gloss as it shows every flaw possible. Lightly scuff it up and make sure it's clean - no primer necessary unless its virgin aluminum (non painted)


----------



## MCGEESHI

Anyone got any ideas on the best chemical to use to pressure wash that aluminum flashing? Looking for something that doesn't have harsh chemicals. I use house wash by monster to wash has but it doesn't do very good on the aluminum. I heard crude cutter works good. Any ideas??


----------



## MCGEESHI

jlsconstruction said:


> Spray paint


Good luck with that !!


----------



## jlsconstruction

MCGEESHI said:


> Good luck with that !!


It was a joke. Apparently you don't have a sense of humor. :laughing:


----------



## MCGEESHI

jlsconstruction said:


> It was a joke. Apparently you don't have a sense of humor. :laughing:


Oh, couldn't tell you were a comedian!!


----------

